# السلامة والامان فى المنازل



## الحاتم (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لو يملك احدكم اى دورة عن الصحة السلامة فى المنازل
تشمل التعامل مع حرائق الكهرباء
حرائق الناراو الزيوت..
يكون جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى الحاتم
هذا الموقع جيد و فيه المعلومات التى تحتاجها

http://www.education.gov.bh/divisions/safety/safety.house.htm

سيد


----------



## omer mhammed (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الباش مهندس حاتم 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
الربط الموجود على ملف 
السلامة والامان فى المنازل لايعمل 
وشكرا ً 
مهندس عمر محمد


----------



## omer mhammed (24 ديسمبر 2007)

عفوا الاخ حاتم 
المشرف المقصود هو غسان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وأنتم بخير
أخي الكريم الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد
http://www.education.gov.bh/divisions/safety/safety.house.htm


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي الجهد يا شباب هل من مهندس نتعاون سويا في هندسة انظمة الانذار المبكر ضد الحريق 
العادية والمعنونة


----------



## مسئول السلامة (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااا على الموقع الرائع فعلا استفدت منه كثيرا


----------



## os2_78 (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الموضوع عاوزين مشاركة فيه اكثر من كدة لانة مهم جدا


----------



## كتكوت حباب (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" على هذه الجهود


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

